# Smoking Eagles Kids Q 2010



## wittdog (Aug 15, 2010)

The boys took 1st in Chicken 2nd in Pork Chops and were RGC at the 2010 Smoking Eagles Kids Q.  I would have been proud to serve there food anytime they did great and had a good time.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/27 ... good-times


----------



## Griff (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations to the Witt boys.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 15, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations gentlemen, great job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent job boys! Glad to see the apple doesn't fall to far from the tree! You doing a great job with them boys Dave!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Chips off the old block!!  Congrats!!


----------



## honcho (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for coming BBQ Brother, It was great to see the ROCK STARS cookin again
You guys are the best


----------



## Smokey Lew (Aug 16, 2010)

Way to go! They did great.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Aug 16, 2010)

Great job guys!


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 16, 2010)

congrats boys
A@A


----------



## Shores (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work guys!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats Wittlets!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Guess the apple didn't fall from the tree. Great job! I can see D and MJ in the butcher shop now, picking out some fine cut's of meat.  Then doing them up while dad and mom just let them roll. too cool.  

Pigs


----------

